# Would my husband find work?



## ScotNZ (Jan 14, 2018)

My husband, 2 year old son and I currently live in New Zealand (in husbands home town). My husband has a recent diploma in Mechanical Engineering, with around 13 years work experience in a similar field. Our main question is, would he be able to find work in Abu Dhabi if we moved there?

We actually met in Hong Kong several years ago when we were young and child-free! He was on an 18-month rugby contract, so wasn’t actually “working” in a “real” job. I am British and worked as a teacher for a big international school, and loved it.

My salary would be much better in Abu Dhabi than it is in New Zealand. So I’m happy to apply for a teaching job again, and be the main bread winner, but hopefully sponsor my husband and son to join me. Pretty sure this is possible. But we want to know if he would find work out there.

My husband doesn’t really mind what work he does...he’s not expecting to earn big money like the bankers, etc....just ‘half decent’...he’d love to set up his own ‘handyman’ business (which I think he’d be excellent at...he worked as a plumber for 10 years but never sat the final exam so doesn’t have the piece of paper but does have excellent references, and he has single handedly renovated our entire house in NZ!) or do something related to sports (he’s played top level rugby until this year, is a qualified surf-lifeguard and enjoys all sports) but would obviously love to also work within his current industry (mechanical engineering within a petro-chemical plant).

We feel we’d be able to save more money out there (with my increased salary, gratuity, ) and have a better lifestyle - IF my husband worked out there too. But would my husband be able to find work, and what kind of jobs do you seriously think he would be offered? 

Any input from current people in Abu Dhabi would be appreciated!


----------

